

Twilio Announces 1st Developer Conference - dmor
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2011/07/announcing-the-1st-annual-twilio-developer-conference.html

======
daryn
This is going to be awesome. I can't think of a more developer-friendly
platform than Twilio!

